# WoW Cataclysm: Are you Joining/Playing because of Worgen?



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

The first thing I thought when I saw Worgen was: Ohshitfurries.

For those who Don't know,the next expansion of World of Warcraft will introdice the Worgen Race to the Alliance,AKA: Werewolves.







...I've seen Furries join WoW because of Tauren and Druids (They can change into animal forms),but now that the most (arguably) Popular Race,Canids,is avaible for em' to play I see them becoming way more interested. Not to mention they have the Druid class avaible too.

IMO;They are a cool race ignoring the fact that 
1) They are Alliance (Horde ftw)
 2) They WILL be overpopulated.

So kids,Are you interested?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2009)

No.

I don't care what my cookie-cutter avatar looks like. If the game is shit, the game is shit. End of story.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 20, 2009)

No.  There *still* isn't a playable scalie race.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> No.
> 
> I don't care what my cookie-cutter avatar looks like. If the game is shit, the game is shit. End of story.



One word: Furcadia :V

The game's only appeal is the furry avatars.

Don't see why they whouldn't play wow because of Worgen :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 20, 2009)

The first thing I thought of was:

Worgen - Negrow.

How offensive.


----------



## goose (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes. I will make a female one with collie-like coloring, and I will name it Lassie.
It will run home a lot.

I already play, though, but in an annoyingly casual (I've heard several times that casual players are loathed by the more basement-dwelling players) way. Two to four hours a week max, no guilds or PvP, just enjoying the gameplay.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd make a Worgen just to troll around.

But other than that, I'd get my main and my healbot alt up to 85.
The only thing I can see on the Alliance side is a bunch of Twilight esque and Underworld rp guilds.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2009)

goose said:


> Yes. I will make a female one with collie-like coloring, and I will name it Lassie.
> It will run home a lot.
> 
> I already play, though, but in an annoyingly casual (I've heard several times that casual players are loathed by the more basement-dwelling players) way. Two to four hours a week max, no guilds or PvP, just enjoying the gameplay.



The Basement dwellers are somewhat anal towards casual or semi casual players.

I've /ignored a good dose of them too.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 20, 2009)

I might join WoW Cataclysm, but because of Goblins instead of Worgens.  Better get some good Goblin-only gear / abilities, preferably all underhanded.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 20, 2009)

Played alliance before and has unoriginal wolf fursona. But to be honest, a lycanthrope race was the last thing I'd expect from an MMO, especially *cough* "popular" ones. So naturally, I'm taking the bait.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Nah.

I can already be a furry in Perfect World.
AND I can transform into a fox / white tiger (depending on gender) at like level 9.
AND I get to catch big Pokemans to fight for me. (female only)
AND I get to play it for free.


----------



## Dass (Nov 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I might join WoW Cataclysm, but because of Goblins instead of Worgens.  Better get some good Goblin-only gear / abilities, preferably all underhanded.



You get rockets and a jetpack, no gear.

Anyway, yes, making a Worgen. Not playing just because they're going to be in it, not playing just because Tauren are in it.

This will be further adding to my existing collection of three characters none of whom are max level.


----------



## Kaizou (Nov 20, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Nah.
> 
> I can already be a furry in Perfect World.
> AND I can transform into a fox / white tiger (depending on gender) at like level 9.
> ...




I've played perfect world.
It's basically a WoW copy with engish slap'd on it.

Worgen can be Hunter. Either male or Female. No gender restrictions for any class.
They can tame animals as Hunters.
They can be druids and change into a Bear,Bird,Tree,Owl,Cat and  Seal.
You can also be a Rouge,Warrior (like Beastmaster),Mage,Warlock and others.

For 15$ you get a lot IMO. Whether it is worth it or not it's your choice.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2009)

If it was a one-time buy - the price of just the disk - then it may be worth it.

But every month? Hell no.

I'd rather keep my gender and class restrictions, and just make multiple characters for any class / race I might be alternatively interested in. And it's still all for free.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I'd make a Worgen just to troll around.
> 
> But other than that, I'd get my main and my healbot alt up to 85.
> The only thing I can see on the Alliance side is a bunch of Twilight esque and Underworld rp guilds.



What the hell kind of sever are you playing on? If you even so much as mention twilight on any server, the alliance immediately starts breathing fire and sprouting demonic wings shouting "KILL!!!!".


----------



## Kanin (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm more wondering what their mounts are going to be.


----------



## sabe (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually when i first heard of this i thought that alot of furries would join, But now im not sure. I am probably going to join because of the Worgen because I like wolf type characters and because they can be a lot of classes i heard. When does this cataclysm thing come out anyway?


----------



## Kanin (Nov 20, 2009)

sabe said:


> Actually when i first heard of this i thought that alot of furries would join, But now im not sure. I am probably going to join because of the Worgen because I like wolf type characters and because they can be a lot of classes i heard. When does this cataclysm thing come out anyway?


 
August 2010, round then.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't Do MORPGS. Like EVER. Take too much time for you to get anywhere and I play games to real and take a break from life. not step into a "alternat life" full of "players" who are all docuhebags, children and Introverted morons. some of you are not one of those 3 but they make spending hours upon hours on them annoying like work not play. I will stick with pulling up a FPS for a few hours a week over any MORPG Ever.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I don't Do MORPGS. Like EVER. Take too much time for you to get anywhere and I play games to real and take a break from life. not step into a "alternat life" full of "players" who are all docuhebags, children and Introverted morons. some of you are not one of those 3 but they make spending hours upon hours on them annoying like work not play. I will stick with pulling up a FPS for a few hours a week over any MORPG Ever.


 
Playing it alone is so boring, but I've got friends from my area I play it with. Not mention my friend taking advantage of my boredom over the summer and getting me into the game.


----------



## Keshiji (Nov 21, 2009)

Probably I'll buy Cata to level my hordies to 85 and also test the Worgens. The only thing that I dislike is that they are Worgens. *ew*


----------



## DragonRift (Nov 21, 2009)

Honestly, I'm more excited for *Cataclysm* for the geographical shift in Azeroth.  The zone changes will be a nice touch, being that 90% of the older areas are virtual ghost towns, and have been for a couple years.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 21, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Honestly, I'm more excited for *Cataclysm* for the geographical shift in Azeroth.  The zone changes will be a nice touch, being that 90% of the older areas are virtual ghost towns, and have been for a couple years.



Yeah. Getting a group for Scarlet Monastery or Maraudon used to be something you couldn't take two steps through Org and Ironforge without seeing. 

Now it's like trying to get the Karazhan key, Jailbreak, or Attunements on a wasteland EST PvP server....that is....Maybe one group per month forms.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 21, 2009)

I've now played WoW long enough that it's going to be really weird without the Lich King. ._.

I like a lot of the stuff they're putting in, but it's going to be weird till I get used to it. Along with I only started playing this summer, so I know the game with only the Wrath of the Lich King, I didn't play it before that.


----------



## Garrus (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmm nah not enough for me, if they'd let me play as a naga then maybe I'd consider this game, and if they upgraded the graphics and had a yearly pay-once payment maybe I'd really, really consider world of warcraft


----------



## Sernion (Nov 22, 2009)

Never was interested in playing Wow before. But yes, I'm planning to try out WoW ever since I've heard the news about Worgen.


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 22, 2009)

I am playing since it will Offer Gnome Priest as a Joke


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm guessing Worgen will do for the Allies what Blood Elves did for the Horde. Meaning, in time, the Alliance population will be about half Worgen, half everything else.

Blizzard is gonna make a killing off of race changes I bet.


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 22, 2009)

I've already played WoW for a few years now, before any of this furry stuff. As a night elf hunter the first thing I focused on was finding a wolf pet while everyone else ran around with large cat pets instead.
When Burning Crusades came out I participated in the beta and was thrilled with the Blood Elves because they were more _familiar_ than Night Elves, I ended up making a rogue. I also made a Draenei shaman because Draenei and Alliance shamans were the other 'big thing' at the time. Now I want to race change my Draenei into a troll as all the hype is gone now.
I had also made a Night Elf druid because they were one of my favorite classes, was shamed there was no wolf form. At first it was a Tauren because I wanted to try out Horde more but I liked the Night Elves better.
Gilneas became one of my more favorite 'forgotten' areas, along with the Emerald Dream, so I was waiting for them to do something with all these lore filled areas.
Sitting down at Blizzcon 2009 at the opening ceremony I was pondering the leaks on mmo-champion with the goblin and worgen Halloween masks, and the title 'Maelstrom.' The new races
turned out to be true, and my friend and I were thrilled with the announcement. I followed up and played the demo, both races' starting zones. They are amazing. I'm going to make a worgen priest, just because that is my next favorite class that I don't have an 80 of.

tldr Worgen are just bad ass, furry has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I'm guessing Worgen will do for the Allies what Blood Elves did for the Horde. Meaning, in time, the Alliance population will be about half Worgen, half everything else.
> 
> Blizzard is gonna make a killing off of race changes I bet.



Meaning mostly people angry at the new race rolling to destroy the others? I know plenty of people who rerolled Blood Elf or Horde because they thought the Draenei were an Ass Pull.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> What the hell kind of sever are you playing on? If you even so much as mention twilight on any server, the alliance immediately starts breathing fire and sprouting demonic wings shouting "KILL!!!!".





I kid you not, there's a handful of Twilight RP-based guilds on MoonGuard on the Alliance side and Horde side.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Meaning mostly people angry at the new race rolling to destroy the others? I know plenty of people who rerolled Blood Elf or Horde because they thought the Draenei were an Ass Pull.



From what I've heard on WoW forums, most Alliance aren't too happy with Worgen on their side for the same reason.


----------



## Dass (Nov 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I kid you not, there's a handful of Twilight RP-based guilds on MoonGuard on the Alliance side and Horde side.



That's pretty lame. So says the man on the lamest RP server ever.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 23, 2009)

OK yea sure, the first 80 levels are fun n' all, but the end game is what pisses me off the most.  and the fact that the general rule of thumb in ANY wow server. horde>alliance in pvp battles.

i rest my case.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I kid you not, there's a handful of Twilight RP-based guilds on MoonGuard on the Alliance side and Horde side.




So MoonGuard = All servers? Funny. I mentioned Twilight and a bunch of hardcore RPers broke character to yell at me on Silver Hand.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> So MoonGuard = All servers? Funny. I mentioned Twilight and a bunch of hardcore RPers broke character to yell at me on Silver Hand.



I do PvE on that server with my friend, on Horde and troll around on alliance. I didn't say that Moonguard was the offical census for all servers, dawg. I used Moonguard as an example because of the fact it DOES have a heavy concetration of RPers. 


Wyrmrest Accord is another one, Sisters of Elune, Black Water raiders (Underground) and Farstriders on the Alliance side.

Other than that, I can go do a guild search on the Guild forums to find Twilight based guilds. >.>


----------



## Jelly (Nov 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> So MoonGuard = All servers? Funny. I mentioned Twilight and a bunch of hardcore RPers broke character to yell at me on Silver Hand.



who the fuck rps on silver hand
bull 
shit

im kind of pumped for troll druid
moonkin with tusks


absolutely the stupidest thing ever


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to join because of the Mohawk grenades.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Nov 24, 2009)

Given that the money that Blizzard makes off of this goes to Activision to make more Guitar Hero games, no


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 24, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> im kind of pumped for troll druid
> moonkin with tusks


This was my first idea as well. Even before they announced any of this I wanted to make a tusked moonkin fan art, or at least a model mockup. Never bothered though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 24, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> who the fuck rps on silver hand
> bull
> shit



Pornshire?  


There's at least more people actually RPing on there than Emerald Dream, which is an RPPVP server in name only.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 24, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I want to join because of the Mohawk grenades.



i saw that earlier on the tv, that seriously tempted me to go back.


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 24, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> i saw that earlier on the tv, that seriously tempted me to go back.


Don't bother. It's not worth it.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 24, 2009)

-


----------



## Fructus (Nov 26, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> IMO;They are a cool race ignoring the fact that
> 1) They are Alliance (Horde ftw)
> 2) They WILL be overpopulated.
> 
> So kids,Are you interested?


Yea too bad they wont join horde we dont want goblins , I play a Tauren warrior atm thought about playing druid at first but u get more action as a warrior however i don't think ill buy the expansion couse wow ggot me frustrated recently, i haven't played only a few mounths and already my equipment is greatly outdated.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 26, 2009)

NO.
Why?
1. They add races that don't make sense, shit on the Lore.
2. They add instances that don't make sense, piss on the Lore.
3. The expansion doesn't make any sense, fucked the Lore.
4. The Lore is already screwed up with the crap Blizzard made up to attract 12-year-olds to play with their parents' credit card or money.

So fuck it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

No. Shitty game is shit.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 27, 2009)

you're cool I _guess_


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 28, 2009)

No.

I am in fact doing the reverse.

Cataclysm is pretty much everything I've always been looking for crammed into one expansion, plus more.

Polished 1-60 levelling?  Finally!
Deathwing centered plot?  Bout damn time!
Flying in Old world?  Final-freaking-ly!
A way to progress/advance your character besides gear at the level cap?  Woohoo!
A return to classic instances like SFK and Deadmines?  YAY!
We get to go to HYJAL?!  WHOO!
MALFURION'S BACK?!  HOORAY!

...waitwaitwait.  I can play as a WORGEN now?!  FREAKIN' SWEET!

I've been fascinated with the Worgen ever since my poor level 13 mage got ganked by that Skull'd Son of Arugal wandering Silverpine, and my first run through Shadowfang Keep.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 28, 2009)

Even if they added a dragon/draconic race, I refuse to play any MMOs known.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Nov 29, 2009)

I am "renewing" just to play, casually, with friends.
god knows how eliteist WoW is, so i dont care about pvp, raids, or constant grinds. 
so I guess I'll play as worgen, because I want to, and because Ive got nothing to lose.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

lol if anyone who is going to play as a worgen on here wants to find a good server for people, we should start a guild just for people on the F.A.F. or we could just only communicate about them on here lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 29, 2009)

lol WoW elitism


----------



## Raptorbane (Nov 29, 2009)

I've already been playing this game for five years :< So I'll definitely be race-changing my main to a worgen. After all, I'm already Alliance (but I was Horde first). 

I suppose one might say I'm a bit less casual than a casual player, because I raid regularly (Tues/Weds/Sat), but even so, I maintain a rather healthy lifestyle.  You don't have to basement dwell to be good at / enjoy every aspect of WoW.

Edit: Also, hello forums.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be renewing my account to play a Worgen, yes. Probably a rogue or warrior. Gilneas is already my favorite human nation in the lore, the addition of sexy ass werewolves is just icing on the cake. On the topic of elitism... WoW isn't elitist. At all. You want elitism, go play FFXI - It was impossible to find a group 3 months after launch if you were above level 30 and weren't absolutely min/maxed. I'm talking "if you don't have this specific +50 HP ear ring then screw you and go level another subjob" elitism. Heaven help you if you were a monk on top of everything else.

God, so bitter.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol WoW elitism



lol people who pretend to know what they're talking about


----------



## Reednemer (Nov 29, 2009)

I wonder if the other expansions will be cheaper when it comes out..


----------



## BloodYoshi (Nov 29, 2009)

they probably will, BC got cheaper when WOTLK came out


----------



## Reednemer (Nov 29, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> they probably will, BC got cheaper when WOTLK came out


 
cool i hope their smart enough if the put the first 1 to 9'99 every1 would just try it because you get a free month and they will all get addicted >:3 dhgfvdgvdhfhfbgrnffgjkbgnfmbknfdmbjngfvjb nfvmv.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol WoW elitism



Lol Video game Elitism.


----------



## Raptorbane (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm still crossing my fingers that they do the Thriller dance and have English accents. Then in Worgen form their voice is just a bit more gruff. It'd be FANTASTIC.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Rifter said:


> On the topic of elitism... WoW isn't elitist. At all. You want elitism, go play FFXI



yea FFXI was hella-damn elitist.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)

Aleister The Wolf said:


> yea FFXI was hella-damn elitist.



i refuse to play FFXI, and will refuse to play FFXIV...i'm sorry, but they should focus on one game at a time...also FFXIV is just going to end up being another piece of shit like FFXI >_>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 30, 2009)

Rifter said:


> On the topic of elitism... WoW isn't elitist. At all.



Exactly.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 30, 2009)

Closest thing WoW has to elitism right now are the Gearscore idiots.

And I don't count retardation as Elitism.

Though I would be very much pleased if Ghostcrawler's joke about adding an ilevel 300 shirt with no stats purely to screw over Gearscorers came true.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 30, 2009)

-


----------



## Kelo (Dec 8, 2009)

I been playing wow everyday for the last 4 years and I dont plan on stopping anytime soon currently getting ready to go into Icecrown Citidel with my Night Elf DK the moment the servers come back up and are stable long enough to even get past the loading screen boss. I have wanted to play as worgen from the moment I saw them in and around Duskwood and then Shadowfang Keep. When Blizzard announced that the next X-pack was going to add them as a playable race I about died in all my years playing this game I never thought that they would actually do it...and they did! So I for one am happy beyond comprehensible words and will be dropping all current characters in favor of my new Worgen Main (have all my Bind on Account gear enchanted and ready to go!)

Anyway I currently play as AragÃ¨n, Night Elf DK on Destromath feel free to come say hi or even stay a while maybe even roll a worgen with me and the other furs and non-fur friends I have doing it as well!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

MilkHermit said:


> Your gear doesn't kill bosses, your dps does!



And you increase DPS by getting better gear. Gear matters in end game, this is a fact.



> Though I would be very much pleased if Ghostcrawler's joke about adding an ilevel 300 shirt with no stats purely to screw over Gearscorers came true.



It would be funny, but Gearscore already negates anything in your tabard and shirt slot, so even now, it would do a grand total of nothing.

Besides, the whole "wahhhhhhh i can't do anything because I don't have good gear score" is getting fixed today. Random cross-server dungeons = no gear checking/score pre-invite. Now you can face roll heroics, get your full T9 in under a week, and do ICC. Anyone who still complains about GS after today's patch is retarded or isn't getting invited to raids for another reason.

But anyway, to address OP, no, I'm not playing for Worgen. They're on the alliance, and worgen can't be shaman (werewolves who can turn into wolves who can turn into ghost wolves who can summon wolves and ride a wolf, lols) anyway, so yeah.


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 8, 2009)

-


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

MilkHermit said:


> In my opinion, player skill is equally if not slightly more important. I've seen boomkin in tier 7 out-dps those in T9 with better trinkets and weapon - the amount was for more than set bonuses could account for. It goes down to the skill and knowledge of the players in question - how they move, how well they survive, how quick their reactions are. Your dps sucks if you're dead from fire.



That is the exception, not the rule. Even if we were to accept this as the truth (as much as I highly, highly doubt that someone in iLvl 200's is out DPSing someone of the same class/spec in 235's), that doesn't mean it's true in nearly every, or even most cases.

Generally, except in special circumstances, someone in T9 will out DPS someone in T7. Sorry, that's how the game works.


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 8, 2009)

-


----------



## Kelo (Dec 8, 2009)

That is only if you assume equal level of skill, you need to remember player skill will always be greater than gear.

ToC10 for example is easily doable with T7 level gear (200-213 epic), I recently leveled a druid to 80 and did ToC 10 and 25 (did 25 first) 3 days after getting to 80 and was not under the tanks in damage nor the last of the dpsers in damage (feral kitty dps). Mind you I had ran instances all the way to 80 and was in all northrend blues minus trinkets and was safely 0.25% under expertise cap at sitting at 7% hit, 1% under cap. Through my extensive knowledge of every fight I didn't die once, I Brezed a n00b or two, and Innervated 1-2 times a fight a fail-oom healer or one of the arcane mages. I did all this (first time in a raid at 80 on that character) while holding over 3k average dps and was not at the bottom of the recount list for Damage Done.

At that time I had 1 epic (BoE Valor bracers) and the rest iLevel 155-184 blues. I agree gear matters as you cannot for any reason ever hope to down TOGC without a full minimum of 232 gear (some lower items from Ulduar25/Hard10 are still better so a few 226 can still be used). But in all non hardmode/heroic situations it really does not matter as much as the general wow-pop believes it does, mostly cause they need gear to compensate for their lack of skill.


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 8, 2009)

-


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

Kelo said:


> ToC10 for example is easily doable with T7 level gear (200-213 epic), I recently leveled a druid to 80 and did ToC 10 and 25 (did 25 first) 3 days after getting to 80 and was not under the tanks in damage nor the last of the dpsers in damage (feral kitty dps). Mind you I had ran instances all the way to 80 and was in all northrend blues minus trinkets and was safely 0.25% under expertise cap at sitting at 7% hit, 1% under cap. Through my extensive knowledge of every fight I didn't die once, I Brezed a n00b or two, and Innervated 1-2 times a fight a fail-oom healer or one of the arcane mages.



That's all fine and dandy. Great, you have buttons you can press to save other people because you're a druid. Doesn't matter, you'd be expected to do that no matter your role, because you're a druid. What was your DPS? 



> 3k average dps



Exactly. If you were in T9 instead of blues, you'd be doing 6-7K easy.

And, once again, you are the exception, not the rule. Maybe YOU can do slightly above average with your gear level, but the vast majority of people cannot. That is why gear matters. If I were raid leading, which person do you think I would pick? You, a new druid in blues, or an arms warrior in full T9.5? I have absoutly no knowledge of what you have done, but since this warrior is in 9.5, I know that not only has he finished ToC, but also done hard modes enough to get higher badge gear.



> But in all non hardmode/heroic situations it really does not matter as much as the general wow-pop believes it does, mostly cause they need gear to compensate for their lack of skill.



You can be plenty skilled, but it doesn't matter. You will be still limited by gear no matter how "skilled" you are at playing a JOHN FUCKING MADDEN DPS class.


----------



## Kelo (Dec 8, 2009)

I love how this has quickly turned into every thread on Mmo-Champion or the Official Blizzard Forums.

Anyway worgen are the greatest thing to happen to WoW since the game came out! I cant stop drooling over their sexy bodies...though I am sad they are traditional were and have no tail...


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2009)

Kelo said:


> *Anyway worgen are the greatest thing to happen to WoW since the game came out! I cant stop drooling over their sexy bodies*...though I am sad they are traditional were and have no tail...



Only a furry would say that.


----------



## Raptorbane (Dec 8, 2009)

Aaah, I love this game.


----------



## RandiFeymar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not sure I count, as I'm already and avid WoW player (not raiding or anything, but I do play pretty obsessively) and I almost always play alliance as it is... However... I have done nothing but squeal over the fact the the alliance is getting worgen since cataclysm's announcement. I love the werewolf mechanic. But would I play just for worgen? Possibly. It is a major factor in me scraping together my limited funds to continue to pay the monthly fees to play the game, not to mention the cost of the expansion itself... because.. well, worgen! Yay!


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 8, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> And you increase DPS by getting better gear. Gear matters in end game, this is a fact.



Been playing since october, got two pieces of T9, and in total I have a lot of i245. Pugged ToC25/10 ony10/25 all in my first week of being 80, and didn't wipe once.

My arena ratings are getting up there too, once I get some more arena points I'll have more relentless gear and I'll get the relentless weapons (1800 rating).

I'm building my PVP and my PVE set at the same pace, and doing it all once piece each a week. Easymode.

How do you feel? :3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Dec 8, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Been playing since october, got two pieces of T9, and in total I have a lot of i245. Pugged ToC25/10 ony10/25 all in my first week of being 80, and didn't wipe once.



Oh look, you just saw I posted and decided to try and one up me.

Too bad you didn't actually read my post.

I said nothing about the game being hard, hurf durf. I said gear matters. You have the gear, so you can do the raids. Congrats, you played the game how you're supposed to instead of bitching and moaning about gearscore or not being able to raid like half of the people that play.

This isn't that hard to understand. I get that you're trying to win e-arguement points on a furry forum that will probably go back offline in a month, but at least pick a subject that I'm not agreeing with you on.

Are you even trying any more, or just following me and shit posting after my quotes?

PS: two pieces of T9 and doing easily puggable things is nothing to brag about, bub.


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 9, 2009)

-


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 9, 2009)

MilkHermit said:


> WoW is serious business, raiding is serious business, FAF is extremely serious business.
> 
> 
> Lighten up dude.



This, lol


----------



## Dreadlime (Dec 9, 2009)

There's never been a point where I've looked at a game and thought "Oh, that game has werewolves or cat people, I'ma have to play this."

That said, the worgen racial abilities look like they're better for my character, given my class and professions, so I may end up doing a race swap.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 9, 2009)

Kelo said:


> I love how this has quickly turned into every thread on Mmo-Champion or the Official Blizzard Forums.
> 
> Anyway worgen are the greatest thing to happen to WoW since the game came out! I cant stop drooling over their sexy bodies...though I am sad they are traditional were and have no tail...




Wait...what? 

I don't see anyone going "WHAAAAA WORGEN!!! WHAAAAA LORE!!! WHAAAAA THEY'RE RUINING THE GAME!!!" in every post.


----------

